# Iran’s Newest Benefactor: China



## Vikrant (Aug 10, 2017)

The relationship is quite deep, especially in the military arena. 

---







...

Rather than show any indication that it seeks rapprochement with the West, Iran increasingly appears to be using its relationship with China and Russia to stymie the West. Consider the following from the Iranian press: The Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps’ special airborne unit is training in China with Chinese special forces, who are drilling the Iranians on artillery as well as parachuting and jumping from Chinese Z8KA helicopters.

Given the role of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps in projecting Iranian power, as well as training proxy forces and terrorist groups, it’s not a leap to believe that the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps might take the lessons learned in China and transmit them to Hezbollah, Hamas, and Asa’ib Ahl al-Haq.

Kerry myopically viewed diplomacy as a compromise to resolve conflict. He never understood—and his aides were too ambitious to warn him—that countries like Iran, China, and Russia often use diplomacy insincerely as an asymmetric strategy to advance their own power while hamstringing the United States. That does not mean that diplomacy is not valuable; it remains a tool of statecraft. But to enter into it naively severely undercuts the security of the United States and its allies.

The Iranian Military Is Being Aided by China and Russia


----------



## cnelsen (Aug 11, 2017)

Remind me. Iran is an enemy why?


----------



## cnelsen (Aug 11, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> The relationship is quite deep, especially in the military arena.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Oh, I should've kept reading: "But to enter into it naively severely undercuts the security of the United States and its (((allies)))." Iran isn't an enemy in the sense of an actual enemy who poses an actual threat to the actual security of the United States. It's an "enemy" in the sense of being next on the list of countries to be obliterated on a bloodthirsty "ally's" path to world domination.


----------



## cnelsen (Aug 11, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> Rather than show any indication that it seeks rapprochement with the West, Iran increasingly appears to be using its relationship with China and Russia to stymie the West.


This is (((classic))). Even though we and our (((allies))) have been the aggressors, the onus is on Iran to seek rapprochement. It reminds me of the time fat venomous NYT columnist Frank Rich referred to the "unrepentant Pat Buchanan". Repent for what, fat Frank? Pat Buchanan is a thousand times the man--in talent, intelligence, patriotism, humanity, honor, courage, integrity, and decency--than that fat pusbag of slime, Frank Rich, will ever hope to be. If anyone needs to be seeking rapprochement, we do with the world.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 11, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> The relationship is quite deep, especially in the military arena.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Everyone needs allies.  We alienate countries, and the world hates us, except of course France, the UK and Germany. (deep down they might as well).  The only reason Israel likes the US is Christian money, be assured they also like Russia. The third most pop language in Israel is Russian, not English.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 12, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Remind me. Iran is an enemy why?



read the very insightful post of Vikrant-----the OP.      also----penny likes the policies of iran


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 12, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> The relationship is quite deep, especially in the military arena.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


It reads as if the bare naked existence of Iran "undercuts the security of the United States". And it looks like they scare away Russia and Iran with sanctions and threats and then wonder why they are looking for relationships and alliances elsewhere.

Russia, Iran to strengthen military ties


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 12, 2017)

Iran is fomenting extreme violence in areas of the world which it deems useful to its imperialist
ambitions.     Iran is large---has a very powerful military and seeks control over international
trade.   To that end it is very earnestly trying to get control of important sea ports and points of
access to maritime routes.   ------to wit   Syria and Yemen.    Iran also seeks domination in the  "muslim
world" -----which boils down to two main issues    1)  get a controlling foot hold in Saudi Arabia   
2 -be the force which destroys  da jooos        Yemen borders Saudi Arabia and Syria borders Israel.  ----
Russia has shared this interesting ambition  for more than 65 years OVERTLY -- and supports any movement
that might help-------including virulently fascist Baathism


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Aug 12, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> The relationship is quite deep, especially in the military arena.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


*Those Who Walk Tall Should Stick Together Against the Midgets*



This is revenge for supporting China's breakaway province of Taiwan, which wouldn't help us in the Korean and Vietnam Wars and isn't doing anything about North Korea now.  The same result came out of the Neocons' support of the mooching tinhorn countries on Russia's boder and within its legitimate sphere of influence.


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 13, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Iran is fomenting extreme violence in areas of the world which it deems useful to its imperialist
> ambitions.     Iran is large---has a very powerful military and seeks control over international
> trade.   To that end it is very earnestly trying to get control of important sea ports and points of
> access to maritime routes.   ------to wit   Syria and Yemen.    Iran also seeks domination in the  "muslim
> ...



Why is China supporting Iran knowing very well that this will anger its main supporters in the US?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 14, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Iran is fomenting extreme violence in areas of the world which it deems useful to its imperialist
> ...



sheeeeesh  -------naïve boy-------china and iran are SPIRITURAL BROTHERS.    Both are militant, imperialistic and even SUPREMACIST and TOTALITARIAN.    They are natural allies. ----please warn Modi.     He is still impressed with Gandhiji------affectionate brother to all.


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 15, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You still did not answer the question. Why is China supporting Iran given it can anger China's supporters in the US? Can China afford to brush aside its supporters in the US?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 15, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



It never occurred to me that China is seeking the favor of the USA------does china have
supporters in the USA?   -----USA trades with china to the extent that lots of people
love china's bargain basement prices but Trump is vowing to clamp tariffs on that
country.   China tents, historically,  to be imperialistic


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 15, 2017)

^ China does have sympathizers in the US. These sympathizers are spread across news media, Hollywood, finance industry, bureaucracy, etc. China has been hostile to the US for decades now yet US media has done almost nothing to highlight this to average Americans.


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 20, 2017)

Minister of Economic Affairs and Finance Ali Tayyebnia met with Chairman of the Chinese National Development and Reform Commission He Lifeng in Tehran to discuss various dimensions of Iran-China economic ties, especially those concerning banking ties.

"In our meeting, we talked about ties between our banks and the Chinese official promised to follow up on the matter so that banking ties between Iranian and Chinese lenders would soon be reestablished," Tayyebnia was quoted as saying by IBENA.

The Chinese official, who has assumed the chairmanship of NDRC from February, was in Tehran to attend the inauguration ceremony of President Hassan Rouhani on Saturday.

According to NDRC, the organization's main functions are to formulate and implement strategies of national economic and social development, monitor macroeconomic and social development trends, make forecasts, plan the layout of key construction projects and push forward strategic economic restructuring.

According to Tayyebnia, he also discussed Chinese finance for Iranian projects and referred to the finance for the project to electrify a 926-km railroad between Tehran and the eastern city of Mashhad as a successful deal.

"The project to develop and sustain the refinery in Abadan will most probably be the second project to receive major finance from China," he added.

The financing contract for the Tehran-Mashhad railroad, considered to be the first such deal after the removal of international nuclear sanctions against Iran, was signed in Tehran on July 26 between Exim Bank of China and Iran’s Bank of Industry and Mine.

As per the agreement, China will extend a $1.5-billion loan for the project, providing 88% of the total finance.

As the economy minister said, Iran has continuously introduced a variety of Iranian projects to China, which have been welcomed and will receive finance in the foreseeable future.

The Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank, in which Iran is also a founding and shareholding member, is also reportedly considering financing Iranian projects.

Correspondent Banking Relations

The Minister of Industries, Mines and Agriculture also met with He Lifeng, and spoke to him about alleviating banking hurdles.

"When international sanctions were in place, we had correspondent banking relations with only one Chinese bank and that remains the case today," Mohammad Reza Nematzadeh was also quoted as saying by Mehr News Agency on the sidelines of the meeting.

...

Iran, China Working to Remove Banking Hurdles


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2017)

It's ok-----Modi still loves the Iranians


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 2, 2017)

China's foreign ministry expressed strong support for Iran's nuclear program. China always supported Iran but not openly like this. I have to admit China has grown some balls or means or both. 

---






China has hailed Iran’s commitment to the 2015 nuclear deal, as verified by the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA), urging all parties to continue to honor their contractual obligations.

The IAEA is tasked with monitoring Iranian compliance with the landmark deal, officially called the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action (JCPOA). The atomic agency has verified continued Iranian compliance in its latest report, which has been sent to IAEA members and obtained by the media.

Addressing a regular press conference on Friday, Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesperson Hua Chunying said, “China has noted the latest report submitted by the IAEA director general, which once again confirmed Iran’s compliance with the JCPOA.”

*“China welcomes that and commends the efforts made by Iran and the IAEA,” Hua said, adding, “We hope that all relevant parties could carry on with their implementation of the JCPOA, and that the IAEA could continue honoring its obligations with an objective, unbiased, and professional attitude.”*

...

PressTV-China urges continued implementation of Iran deal


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 2, 2017)

not impressed with china as  GUARDIAN OF MORALITY


----------



## Roudy (Sep 28, 2017)

Iranians aren't barbarians like the Arabs, they are too fun loving and won't go to war and get killed for these Shiite Mullahs running the country.  Even though the Mullahs enjoy over 90% disapproval rate by the people who want these dirtbag's out, the Iranians won't go out to protest in the streets, because they know the Islamist animals will kill and torture them. So why should they go war for them?  They won't. 

Unless their country is under threat of destruction or invasion they won't lift a finger.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 28, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Iranians aren't barbarians like the Arabs, they are too fun loving and won't go to war and get killed for these Shiite Mullahs running the country.  Even though the Mullahs enjoy over 90% disapproval rate by the people who want these dirtbag's out, the Iranians won't go out to protest in the streets, because they know the Islamist animals will kill and torture them. So why should they go war for them?  They won't.
> 
> Unless their country is under threat of destruction or invasion they won't lift a finger.



good news-----I have never encountered an insane Iranian
in the USA-----neither muslim nor jew.    Informants have
assured me that literate Iranians DO NOT BUY IN-----but the untermenchen  out in the sticks--------suck up to the ayatoilets


----------



## Roudy (Sep 28, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Iranians aren't barbarians like the Arabs, they are too fun loving and won't go to war and get killed for these Shiite Mullahs running the country.  Even though the Mullahs enjoy over 90% disapproval rate by the people who want these dirtbag's out, the Iranians won't go out to protest in the streets, because they know the Islamist animals will kill and torture them. So why should they go war for them?  They won't.
> ...


These marches showing Iranian military are costume parties. Just like the Iraqis did not last more than a few weeks before their military collapsed, the people didn't want to die for a dictator that had brutalized them for decades. The Iranians won't either.


----------

